
What is the fastest speed of any object on the earth? - CarolineW
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-fastest-speed-of-any-object-on-the-earth/answer/Talon-Torres?share=1
======
eCa
Original source: [http://savvyparanoia.com/the-fastest-man-made-object-
ever-a-...](http://savvyparanoia.com/the-fastest-man-made-object-ever-a-
nuclear-powered-manhole-cover-true/)

